# I saw this on FB



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

Saw this chart on Facebook & thought you might find it handy..

http://www.thelittleknittingcompany.co.uk/TLKC_purse_chart.pdf

Louise


----------



## grandmapaws (Apr 13, 2014)

I saw it too, and just printed it out for my info. Often I get directions that I know are UK, and can't figure them out, this will help! G


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Very handy, thanks!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks. Printed off two of these. One for main stash cabinet and needles 
And, one for my wallet.
Great to have when one is losing their ability to remember things.


----------



## Conime (May 17, 2014)

Thanks! Looks really handy.


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank you very much. Just what I needed.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Very handy! Many thanks.


----------



## Fidra (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Great to have, thanks so much.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks, Louisew, this is a nifty little chart.
Hannet


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Louisew said:


> Saw this chart on Facebook & thought you might find it handy..
> 
> http://www.thelittleknittingcompany.co.uk/TLKC_purse_chart.pdf
> 
> Louise


Thank you for that....really handy.

Now if I could just figure out how to make a set with yo, m1, ssk, psso, kitchener stitch instructions etc, I would be even happier.


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you for sharing, just what. I needed!


----------



## lynbow (Feb 24, 2013)

Many thanks, very handy. Regards Lynne.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you so much, very useful, Tessa28


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks a lot, this is very handy.


----------



## Marjh (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you - have printed it to put in my purse to have when I'm shopping. Very handy.


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks Louise.
Printing it now.


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

Thank you, just printed it!


----------



## suef3711 (Aug 30, 2011)

I appreciate this chart. I always have to look up a pattern to find out needle sizes.

Thanks


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for this. I don't have a problem with needles, but I do with yarn, so this will be very helpful.


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for that link! sometimes my brain gets muddled and I forget things I know I know, so that will probably come in handy if I can remember its in my purse


----------



## Ctown Nana (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks so much for sharing--this will come in very handy!!


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

Yes I also send a Thank you. Copied it and covered it with plastic for my wallet. I will be using it for certain.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Great to have in my purse. Thank you!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks. It's nice to have these next to computer so when you see a pattern you like and it has needles in mm, you won't have to guess.


----------



## Ladycamper (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. Just what many of us needed. 
For Canadian needle sizes we can use either mm(metric) and for those of us who still have the older needle sets, we can use Imperial charts . I especially like the yarn weight charts . Thanks.. :thumbup:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very sweet of you and very useful.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

MaryCarter said:


> Thank you for that....really handy.
> 
> Now if I could just figure out how to make a set with yo, m1, ssk, psso, kitchener stitch instructions etc, I would be even happier.


Try these. I created them in Word and then saved them as a .pdf file. If you want me to add other stitches just let me know. Aloha... Bev


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Bev, thank you so much for that....I only recently found out that my lady in Seattle who was going to get me some knitkards (on her way to Australia for a family wedding) has had a bad fall, and so is not in any condition to go shopping for me. I could never had figured out how to do that on my own. It is exactly what I need. Shipping to Australia is a killer, so even when I found them online the shipping was about $40.00 Australian. Ditto the loom clips, which only cost a couple of american dollars, but $45 Australian including shipping and customs charges.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

MaryCarter said:


> Bev, thank you so much for that....I only recently found out that my lady in Seattle who was going to get me some knitkards (on her way to Australia for a family wedding) has had a bad fall, and so is not in any condition to go shopping for me. I could never had figured out how to do that on my own. It is exactly what I need. Shipping to Australia is a killer, so even when I found them online the shipping was about $40.00 Australian. Ditto the loom clips, which only cost a couple of american dollars, but $45 Australian including shipping and customs charges.


Glad I could help. Aloha... Bev


----------



## cheeny (Mar 12, 2013)

am I missing something? what am I suppose to see? all that I found was a page with 3 rectangles with a picture of a ball of yarn that has a set of needles through the ball of yarn in each of the rectangles. if that's what I am suppose to see, I don't understand how it is considered a chart. and how it might be handy.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice to have when yarn shopping, thanks for sharing :-D


----------



## harbin (Sep 16, 2011)

Thank you for this wonderful information.
Margarita (Harbin)


----------

